# Colubrids > Pituophis >  New aquisition!

## vegabond

I went to a reptile store in the big city today and couldn't resist!  This is a Cape Gopher snake, beautiful colors and pattern!  So now there are 4 snakes in my room, I need a bigger house!

----------


## Cl@!r3

That is awsome! I love the shape of its head!  :Rock on:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Really rich color! Congrats !  Great!

----------


## JLC

OHHH!!!  :Clap:  I almost squealed (for real!!!) when your picture loaded!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  


It's funny 'cause as I was clicking on the link to your thread, I was thinking, "Man, I wish someone else around here would get a cape!"  And THERE he was!!! And SUCH a beauty, too! WOW!  Love love love that stripe!  

I hope we get to watch him grow up and see lots more pictures!  If you have any questions on keeping him, give me a hollar.  Not that I'm an expert or anything, but I've had mine for almost four years now and he's doing great!

----------


## Evan Jamison

Right when I saw the pic, I thought of you Judy!!  :Very Happy:   Congrats on the new addition, cape's are just awesome!

-Evan

----------


## vegabond

I will take any advice I can!  I have a corn,bp, and garter, but thats about it.  It seems as thought they are close to the corn as far a heat/humidity.  I just found his colors striking, and loved the stripe!

----------

